# Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?



## Robert1994 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Ich habe vor kurzem meine fischereischein prüfung bestanden und bin nun in einen angelverein eingetreten. Mein zielsich ist in den meisten  fällen hecht. Es gilt ja eigentlich  fisch betäuben (töten) und dann abhaken. Wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen hecht  unter dem Mindestmaß fange? Muss ich diesen trotzdem  vor dem abhaken beträuben, da dieser ja wieder frei gelassen wird..? 
Und wie sieht es aus wenn ich zufällig mal einen kleinen barsch  fangen  sollte?  Barsch hat hier kein  Mindestmaß. Heist das ich muss die kleinen mitnehmen oder kann  ich diese trotzdem wieder frei lassen? Denn was soll ich denn mit einen zb. 12 cm barsch anfangen..? Zumal ich finde das diese "zu jung zum sterben" sind.

Dankeschön 

Mfg


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Äh, das war jetzt doch nicht dein Ernst?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Hallo Robert,

gut das du vorher nachfragst.

Einen Fisch darfst du nur dann betäuben, wenn du ihn anschließend auch waidgerecht tötest. Also wenn du ihn mitnehmen willst.

Aber bitte "auf keinen Fall" den Fisch betäuben, wenn du ihn wieder ins Wasser lassen möchtest. Alleine die Betäubung würde den Fisch so sehr schaden, dass dieser es nicht überleben würde. 

Allerdings: Ich bin ein wenig verwundert darüber, dass du dies nicht weißt. Denn das ist eines der wichtigsten und am meisten durchgekauten Themen der Fischereiprüfung. Zu mindestens wurde mir dies mehrfach eingetrichtert.


----------



## Vanner (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Auf keinen Fall einen Fisch, der wieder schwimmen soll, betäuben und abhaken. Der wird nur abgehakt und dann wieder ins Wasser gesetzt. 
 Fische die du mitnehmen willst, werden betäubt, dann erfolgt der Herzstich oder Kiemenrundschnitt und erst dann wird er abgehakt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Wenn man einen Fisch richtig "betäubt" ist er bereits tot...ich finde dieses Wort eh blöd...


----------



## Alex1860 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Fisch richtig "betäubt" ist er bereits tot...ich finde dieses Wort eh blöd...



des probierst mal bei am waller


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Robert1994 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich* habe vor kurzem meine fischereischein prüfung bestanden* und bin nun in einen angelverein eingetreten. Mein zielsich ist in den meisten fällen hecht. Es gilt ja eigentlich fisch betäuben (töten) und dann abhaken. Wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen hecht unter dem Mindestmaß fange? Muss ich diesen trotzdem vor dem abhaken beträuben, da dieser ja wieder frei gelassen wird..?
> Und wie sieht es aus wenn ich zufällig mal einen kleinen barsch fangen sollte? Barsch hat hier kein Mindestmaß. Heist das ich muss die kleinen mitnehmen oder kann ich diese trotzdem wieder frei lassen? Denn was soll ich denn mit einen zb. 12 cm barsch anfangen..? Zumal ich finde das diese "zu jung zum sterben" sind.
> 
> Dankeschön
> ...


 

Ganz sicher das dies nicht einfach nur ein Spiel auf ner Geburtstagsparty war mit so Plastikfischen in einem Eimer und es dort als Gewinn den "Schein" gab?|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Vielleicht ne Ausnahme (wie auch beim Aal oder Butt), aber sonst sind alle Fische bei einem ordentlichen Schlag tot. Betäubt wären sie ja nur, wenn sie nach ner Zeit im Wasser wieder schwimmen würden...


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ganz sicher das dies nicht einfach nur ein Spiel auf ner Geburtstagsparty war mit so Plastikfischen in einem Eimer und es dort als Gewinn den "Schein" gab?|bigeyes



Der Vorbereitungslehrgang fand sicher beim Kustermann in*** der Hutabteilung statt!?






***Kustermann ist eine Münchner Eisenwarenhandlung, selbstverständlich ohne Hutabteilung.


----------



## Robert1994 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Danke für die (Teilweise recht unfreundlichen) antworten. Bei uns wird übrigens die fischerei Prüfung  ohne vorheriges seminar absolviert.  Das heißt  ich konnte mich nur beim online test dafür  vorbereiten. Im internet habe ich nichts genaues gefunden. Tut mir leid das ich nachfrage. Ich war vorher auch noch nicht  angeln da mir dies als sehr wichtig erschien.  

Wie sieht es nun aus mit den barschen? Man darf ja keine fische frei  lassen die das Mindestmaß  erreicht  haben. Besteht für fische ohne Mindestmaß  eine ausnahme? 
Dankeschön  schon mal in vorraus


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Hi, das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, während Du in Bayern alles laut Fischereigesetz/-Verodnung entnehmen sollst was nicht durch selbige oder Hegeanordnung des Gewässerbewirtschafters geschützt ist, ist es in den anderen Bundesländern verboten Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten (in Bayern vermutlich auch).
Das man keine Fische frei lassen darf steht in keinem anderm Bundesland in Fischereigesetz/-Verordnung, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Edit: Die letzten Waller die ich über den Jordan schickte machten allesamt einen erledigten Eindruck nach meinem Betäubungsschlag. Priest ist aber auch dafür dimensioniert.

Grüße JK


----------



## wusel345 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Ich will jetzt nicht böse oder ironisch rüberkommen, das liegt mir völlig fern! Aber ein guter Vorbereitungslehrgang, von einem Verein abgehalten, wäre sehr von Vorteil gewesen. Dir fehlt sehr viel an Wissen, das dir in einem Lehrgang vermittelt wird. Mein Rat: Hänge einen Lehrgang an deine Prüfung an. Kostet ein paar Taler, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Robert1994 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Laut dem info schreiben vom angelverein muss ich alles was das Mindestmaß  überschreitet (wir dürfen 30% drauf rechnen). Das wären also bei Mindestmaß  45cm dann quasi 60 cm alles mitnehmen. Da aber nun  ein barsch kein  Mindestmaß  besitzt müsste ich  diese ja quasi alle mitnehmen.  Nur was soll ich mit beispielsweise einen 10cm barsch anstellen?  Zumal ich finde das dieser ruhig weiter leben und wachsen könnte..

Mfg


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Mach einfach das, was wir alle mit einem 10 cm Barsch machen. Wir sind nämlich alle "etwas tüdelig" und uns fällt so ein kleiner Fisch immer zwischen den Fingern durch und ins Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Robert1994 schrieb:


> Laut dem info schreiben vom angelverein muss ich alles was das Mindestmaß  überschreitet (wir dürfen 30% drauf rechnen). Das wären also bei Mindestmaß  45cm dann quasi 60 cm alles mitnehmen. Da aber nun  ein barsch kein  Mindestmaß  besitzt müsste ich  diese ja quasi alle mitnehmen.  Nur was soll ich mit beispielsweise einen 10cm barsch anstellen?  Zumal ich finde das dieser ruhig weiter leben und wachsen könnte..
> 
> Mfg



Dann setzt du sie auch wieder zurück, wenn du das möchtest.
TSG §1:
"Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."
Töten zähle ich mal als Schmerzen. Wenn du ihn nicht mitnehmen willst, hast du keinen vernünftigen Grund. Bundesgesetz übersteht Landesgesetz und somit auch jedem lächerlichen Vereins"gesetz".
Bekäme ich irgendwann eine Anzeige für das zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches (die in Bayern allesamt abgeschlagen werden müssten), ich würde es auf einen Präzidenzfall ankommen lassen. Dann hätte sich dieses sinnfreie Abschlaggebot vllt. mal erledigt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Allerdings! Mein Chef würde sagen: "AAAh ja, ohne Worte!!!"


----------



## maniana (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Robert1994 schrieb:


> Muss ich diesen trotzdem  vor dem abhaken beträuben, da dieser ja wieder frei gelassen wird..?



sorum wird der Fisch ertrinken :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dann setzt du sie auch wieder zurück, wenn du das möchtest.
> TSG §1:
> "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."
> Töten zähle ich mal als Schmerzen. Wenn du ihn nicht mitnehmen willst, hast du keinen vernünftigen Grund.



VORSICHT! |gr: genau der § den du da aufzählst ist DER Knüppelparagraph. Das wird nämlich fast immer so ausgelegt, dass der einzig triftige Grund einen Fisch überhaupt zu angeln (Schmerzen, Leiden, Schaden) ist die Verwertung des Fisches als Nahrung. 
Und in der Tat gibt es bestätigte Fälle wo Angler nach Release eines Fisches angeklagt wurden (von Verurteilungen habe ich aber noch nichts gehört)
Also ratet einem Anfänger nicht einfach so frei heraus "alles zu releasen wie er es gerade will" das kann nämlich böse Konsequenzen für ihn haben.

Mein Tipp: Halte dich an die Vorgaben und beobachte wie andere am Gewässer das handhaben. Wenn einer dir über die Schulter guckt dann nimm auch deine 10cm Barsche mit (gute Köderfische) wenn du unbeobachtet bist kann dir ja mal auch Fisch durch Finger rutschen.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> VORSICHT! |gr: genau der § den du da aufzählst ist DER Knüppelparagraph. Das wird nämlich fast immer so ausgelegt, dass der einzig triftige Grund einen Fisch überhaupt zu angeln (Schmerzen, Leiden, Schaden) ist die Verwertung des Fisches als Nahrung.
> Und in der Tat gibt es bestätigte Fälle wo Angler nach Release eines Fisches angeklagt wurden (von Verurteilungen habe ich aber noch nichts gehört)
> .



Ja, das stimmt so. Esse ich aber nur Zander und angle nur darauf und mir hüpft ein Hecht oder Barsch an den Haken, kann mich kein Richter der Welt dafür verknacken, dass ich den wieder schwimmen lasse


----------



## Robert1994 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Ich würde mich natürlich daran halten wenn ich auf hecht angel das ich welche die das Mindestmaß  überschreiten auch mitbehmen werde. Aber bei den kleinen barschen die sicherlich  über die zeit sicherlich auch mal am haken haben werde, werde ich versuchen unauffällig frei zu lassen. Ich persönlich  finde es sinnlos einen fisch zu töten  nur damit ich ihn als köder verwenden kann. Aber das muss denke ich jeder für sich wissen. 
Dankeschön  für die hilfreichen  antworten.

Mfg


----------



## Relgna (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Ja und das Foto nicht vergessen vor dem zurücksetzen


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Mich dünkt hier sind recht Trollige verhältnisse..... 

Aber egal ich hab genug knabberzeug und wiskey zur Hand|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Trollig würde ich eigentlich nicht zwingend unterstellen..... klingt vergleichbar mit dem Vorbereitungsseminar, welches mein Sohn seinerzeit besucht hat. #d

Ist heutzutage vermutlich ähnlich wie beim Sportbootführerschein- 'n Zettel haste inne Hand gekriegt und darfst Dich offiziell Angler/ Bootfahrer nennen - hast aber so gut wie keine Fertigkeiten. 

Ich muss grad nochmal herzlich lachen bei der Erinnerung - mein Sohnemann will grad mit ner 30lbs Bootsrute das Haus in Richtung Kurs verlassen als ich ihn drauf ansprach,  was zum Donnerwetter er mit dem Prügel vorhabe.... 

Antwort - man habe ihm gesagt,  er bräuchte fürs Castingtraining unbedingt ne 2,10m Rute - alles sonstige wäre nonsens. 
Nunja - die einzige Rute in 2,10m im Haus war halt die Dreißigpfünder :m


----------



## ronram (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Das hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644 könnte für den TE sehr interessant sein.


----------



## hecht99 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Ich muss jetzt mal was in die Runde werfen: 4 Jahre lang hab ich selbst Unterrichtsstunden im Vorbereitungslehrgang abgehalten. In Bayern war (evtl. auch noch ist) es Pflicht, 30 Stunden absolviert zu haben, um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden. Außerdem gab es in einem Jahr nur einen Prüfungstermin. Mit der eingeführten Online - Prüfung sind es aber ein vielfaches mehr.

Wenn ich jetzt aber mitbekomme, mit welchen Kenntnissen neue "Angler" auf unsere Flora und Fauna losgelassen werden, wird mir ganz übel.

Es gibt keine Prüfung die leichter wird, außer eben diese. Beim Führerschein wird ja bei bestimmten Klassen sogar nach dem Ablegen der Prüfung unterschieden, ob man z. B. einen Traktor fahren darf.

Wenn ich jetzt auf eine derartige Frage stoße, frage ich mich, ob nicht alle aktiven Angler zum Arten- und Selbst  Schutz dafür plädieren sollten, angehenden Anglern einen anständigen Vorbereitungskurs und eine entsprechende Prüfung ablegen zu müssen.

Wie steht ihr dazu?

 PS: Beim Thema Entnahme bzw. Catch and Release einfach den Kopf einschalten und nicht unbedingt Bilder vom Zurücksetzen machen bzw. diese Bilder nicht auf sämtlichen Websites zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Vielleicht will man ja, das sich der unwissende Angler selbst ein Bein stellt


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will man ja, das sich der unwissende Angler selbst ein Bein stellt


Mit dem teilweise gefährlichen Halb- und Falschwissen, mit dem ein (Groß)teil der deutschen Anglerschaft durch die Gegend stolpert,  kann man da noch von "ein Bein stellen" sprechen oder schon eher von einer massiven Gehbehindeung? 

@hecht99
Ich wäre sehr dafür die Angler im Rahmen von Vorbereitungslehrgängen über die tatsächliche Rechtslage unvoreingenommen und sachlich aufzuklären. 
Viel zu oft höre und lese ich Aussagen, die beginnen mit "laut Gesetzt musst/darfst/...", ohne, dass derjenige jemals auch nur einen flüchtigen Blick in das entsprechende Gesetz geworfen hat und die Aussage falsch ist...eben weil ihm das irgendwann mal irgendjemand erzählt hat - im schlimmsten Fall auch noch jemand der korrektes Wissen hätte vermitteln sollen.

Es ist ja auch nicht jedermanns Sache sich Gesetze und Verordnungen durchzulesen.
Umso wichtiger wäre es, den Anglern in den Lehrgängen die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten zu vermitteln um das selbst zu machen...

Kleines Beispiel:
vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit (etwa 2,5 Wochen) hatte in einer Diskussion (in einer Facebook-Gruppe) über die Befugnisse eines Fischereiaufsehers in NRW ein Angler tatsächlich behauptet, dass der FA sogar kontrollieren darf/muss, ob der Angler einen Stift mit sich führt, damit der gefangene Fisch sofort in die Fangliste eingetragen werden kann.


Wo kommt also dieser kolossale Schwachsinn her?
Wieso erzählt jemand, der eine Prüfung zu dem Thema abgelegt, hat so einen Müll? 

Ich habe keine Erklärung...


----------



## plattfisch56 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Vielleicht gibt Aldi und Lidl auch schon Kurse?


----------



## maniana (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



ronram schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel:
> vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit (etwa 2,5 Wochen) hatte in einer Diskussion (in einer Facebook-Gruppe) über die Befugnisse eines Fischereiaufsehers in NRW ein Angler tatsächlich behauptet, dass der FA sogar kontrollieren darf/muss, ob der Angler einen Stift mit sich führt, damit der gefangene Fisch sofort in die Fangliste eingetragen werden kann.
> 
> 
> ...




die Fischereiaufseher (können) kontrollieren ob sämtliche Vorschriften einer Gewässer/Gast-karte eingehalten werden. Dazu kann auch ein Stift gehören, genauso wie manche wenige auch verlangen einen Müllbeutel mitzuführen. Und ja, auch dies wird dann kontrolliert. Steht dann aber in der Karte drin was mitzuführen ist. Du kannst genauso auch kontrolliert werden ob Du eine Waage oder ein Maßband dabei hast. Bei einer Kescherpflicht wird dies u.U. auch kontrolliert...
Und, das ist Fakt und nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen...


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Amtlich verpflichtete FA am Rheinhauptstrom in NRW.
Da gibt es keine Kescher-/Waagen-/Maßband-/Stift-/...Vorgaben.
Da kann der FA einzig und allein das kontrollieren, wozu er durch das LFischG und die LFischVO befugt ist.

Darum ging es in der Diskussion. 
Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



ronram schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel:
> vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit (etwa 2,5 Wochen) hatte in einer Diskussion (in einer Facebook-Gruppe) über die Befugnisse eines Fischereiaufsehers in NRW ein Angler tatsächlich behauptet, dass der FA sogar kontrollieren darf/muss, ob der Angler einen Stift mit sich führt, damit der gefangene Fisch sofort in die Fangliste eingetragen werden kann.
> 
> Ist jetzt hier wahrscheinlich OT und gehört vielleicht eher unter 'Kuriositäten', aber bei uns im Verein ist jeder gefangene, maßige, waidgerecht versorgte Fisch *sofort* mit Länge ins Fangbuch einzutragen. Gewicht dann zu Hause nachzutragen. Wenn ich diese Daten nicht mit Hammer und Meißel in eine Marmortafel ritzen will, macht es schon einen gewissen Sinn, einen Stift ( also z.B. Kugelschreiber; nicht Azubi ) dabei zu haben.
> ...



Nun haut mal nicht weiter auf den TE ein.
Er hat, lt. seines Postings, die Prüfung gemacht und bestanden. PUNKT / FERTIG
Das die Vorbereitung dazu vielleicht etwas 'modern' war, ist ja nicht seine Schuld, sondern mehr dem 'Mainstream' geschuldet.
Ich persönlich begrüße es eher, daß er trotzdem diese Fragen stellt ( auch wenn sie im ersten Moment für erfahrene Angler etwas merkwürdig anmuten ) und sich einen Kopf darüber macht, was ihm im Vorbereitungskurs wohl nicht beigebracht worden ist ( leider ).
Hierfür sehe ich die Schuld an ganz anderer Stelle; aber bestimmt nicht beim TE.

Also : Robert1994 - willkommen bei den Petrijüngern #6


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Wer haut auf den TE ein? :0
Ich vermute, dass du meinen post falsch verstanden hast. (edit: sehe gerade, dass wir beide nahezu zeitgleich gepostet haben.)

Edit: 

Und irgendwie funktioniert heute im AB das Zitieren nicht....liegts an Tapatalk? (Ja, Tapatalk zeigt in Zitaten keine Farben (mehr) an.)

So...alle Klarheiten beseitigt. 

Und ja, es ist definiv begrüßenswert, dass der TE diese Frage gestellt hat.  ;-)
Vielleicht hat man mich vorhin falsch verstanden... "Müll erzählen", wie ich es geschrieben habe, bezieht sich nicht darauf irgendetwas zu fragen, was für Nicht-Anfänger trivial ist, sondern darauf etwas, das nachweislich falsch ist, steif und fest zu behaupten (Rheinhauptsrom NRW, FA, Kugelschreiberkontrolle).


----------



## maniana (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



ronram schrieb:


> Amtlich verpflichtete FA am Rheinhauptstrom in NRW.
> Da gibt es keine Kescher-/Waagen-/Maßband-/Stift-/...Vorgaben.
> Da kann der FA einzig und allein das kontrollieren, wozu er durch das LFischG und die LFischVO befugt ist.
> 
> ...




ok, bei einem öffentlichen Gewässer beschränkt sich das (normalerweise) auf die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Bei einem Vereinsgewässer schaut die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



ronram schrieb:


> Wer haut auf den TE ein? :0
> Ich vermute, dass du meinen post falsch verstanden hast.
> 
> Edit: ja, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, dass du mehr gelesen hast, als ich eigentlich geschrieben habe [emoji14]
> ...




Ich wollte meine Antwort schon bewusst 'zweigeteilt' gegeben haben.
Mit dem ' auf den TE einhauen ' meinte ich auch keinen bestimmten Poster / Kommentar, sondern mehr eine ganz andere Stelle / Instanz.
Nämlich diese/jene/welche, die solche Art von Prüfungen zulässt oder für legitim erklärt und damit den anglerischen Nachwuchs ( im übertragenen Sinne ) ins Messer laufen lässt.
Umso mehr freue ich mich über jeden Nachwüchsler, der durch Eigeninitiative versucht, dieses nichtverschuldete Manko 
proaktiv auszugleichen. #6


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich wollte meine Antwort schon bewusst 'zweigeteilt' gegeben haben.
> Mit dem ' auf den TE einhauen ' meinte ich auch keinen bestimmten Poster / Kommentar, sondern mehr eine ganz andere Stelle / Instanz.
> Nämlich diese/jene/welche, die solche Art von Prüfungen zulässt oder für legitim erklärt und damit den anglerischen Nachwuchs ( im übertragenen Sinne ) ins Messer laufen lässt.
> Umso mehr freue ich mich über jeden Nachwüchsler, der durch Eigeninitiative versucht, dieses nichtverschuldete Manko
> proaktiv auszugleichen. #6



Heute scheint irgendetwas nicht so richtig zu funktionieren...hatte meinen Beitrag noch einmal editiert, nachdem ich von Tapatalk auf den Computer gewechselt habe. #h


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Scheißtechnik.....#q#q#q


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Oder erst betäuben ... abstechen ... und dann messen


----------



## shafty262 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Immer hat sich der TE doch Gedanken gemacht, das kann man nämlich von den wenigsten Vereinskursbesuchern sagen. Allerdings ist wirklich fraglich wie man an den Schein kommt ohne genau diese Situation vorher 100 mal besprochen oder zumindest davon gelesen zu haben. Mit dem Releasen ist ganz stark Vereinsabhängig und wird in manchen Vereinen auch immernoch gerne gesehen. Frage dir nach wie das bei euch gehandhabt wird.


----------



## ronram (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche fische muss ich betäuben  und welche mitnehmen?*

Also ich bin mit den aktuellen Regeln in NRW, wo ich angeln gehe, sehr zufrieden.

Ich befische den Rhein, einen Bach und zwei Stillgewässer...
Und dürfte ich ohne Kugelschreiber, Kescher oder "Betäubungsgerät" angeln gehen und einen Fisch, den ich entnehmen darf UND möchte nach der Augenlandung per Faustschlag betäuben und durch einen Kehlbiss ausbluten lassen...um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken.
Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen hier ohne Schein angeln und Fische, die nicht verwertet werden können, kommen zurück ins Wasser.

Aber früher war alles besser :-D.
Und in den Nachbarländern ist sowieso alles besser.

Diese alles-so-schlimm-in-D-Haltung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

(Edit: mit einem Stein auf den Kopf schlagen und dann die Kiemen herausreißen würde übrigens den Vorgaben der TierSchlV zum Töten von Fischen absolut genügen. Knüppel und Messer sind da nur bequemer.
Lediglich das Betäuben durch dumpfen Schlag ist vorgeschrieben. Das Töten an sich KANN durch Entbluten stattfinden,  aber es gibt sicher noch andere Methoden einen Fisch zu töten. Kopf ab oder so...
...wo wir aber wieder bei dem alten Thema wären: "Ja aber ich habe gelernt, dass...")


----------

